# i need help with a school paper.



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

im doing a persuasive essay on waterfowl issues but i need help picking just one....plz help guys.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

How hunting pressure effects migration routes.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Actually, if you are looking into writing on that, there's a great resource available below:

http://www.madduck.org/pdf/gunning.pressure.pdf


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

Habitat or lack there of in some cases is another popular topic and is fairly easy to research. Just write your speech with sheer facts and not a lot of fill in words. Maybe just stick to the prairie pothole region in north dakota or possibly a specific refuge project.

Predator control is one more topic although it is very controversial and would better on an 8 to 10 minute speech.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

talk about the fact that snow geese are eating all there habitat up in the artic tundra where they nest every year and how without hunting to controll these numbers they might become extinct.


----------

